

Startup Mistakes: Starving your Startup - Lord_Nolan
http://www.startupmuse.com/2013/04/startup-mistakes-starving-your-startup/

======
Lord_Nolan
"The biggest mistake we made at ShopSavvy was waiting three years to raise
outside capital."

